# Removing heads?



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello Heretics, 

Very quick question I'm hoping someone may be able to help with. On the neverending search for 10 Space Marines with missile launchers for my Long Fang packs, yesterday I managed to get 5. The problem is that they have Space Marines helmets which goes against what I'm trying to achieve which is all my Wolves with no helmets!

So, I have my long fang heads but have no idea how to get these well glued on helmets off - Ideas?

Cheers,

Bayonet


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dremmel them off


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm going to have to google what a dremmel is  thanks for the reply!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Or try to use brute force...that's how I always remove stuff.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's what a dremmel is 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84361&highlight=dremel

The stylus is the best one for the job, I have had mine about three years now, most useful tool apart from a scalpel.

If you don't want to splash the cash quite yet it's a knife job.

Repeatedly scoring along the neck to remove the head from the stud thats glued into the neck hole is the only real way. 

I have also just shoved the knife in the front and just wiggled it until I had cut through but it's risky and can damage fingers and the collar behind the head.

Then just cut the one off your new heads and glue.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Aye the dremel looks a little too pricey for me right now (I could buy more plastic crack...). I think the scoring along the neck will be the option I'll try. 

Thanks again for your replies everyone!


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

I do this alot as I cant stand marines without hats (why if you have armour would you make a weak point)
any how what I do is pull as much of the head off with snips and long nose pliers as I ca.
Then use a normal drill with a bit the same size as the neck whole on a normal marine torso, cant remeber exactly the size, and use that to drill out the depresion that the new head neck sits in,

basicly reforming the original shape


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Gog said:


> I do this alot as I cant stand marines without hats (why if you have armour would you make a weak point)
> any how what I do is pull as much of the head off with snips and long nose pliers as I ca.
> Then use a normal drill with a bit the same size as the neck whole on a normal marine torso, cant remeber exactly the size, and use that to drill out the depresion that the new head neck sits in,
> 
> basicly reforming the original shape


i've used this technique before though i normally use a stanley knife to take off the majority.

The drill bit is about size 4.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the clippers/knife/drill idea - will have to experiment on a not so important model!

Thanks again


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

If the helmets are glued on with superglue you can use some acetone dripped into the neck/helmet socket. It breaks up and softens superglue quite well, however it can also soften the plastic and make it easy to damage.

You need to take care of the rest of the marine. After the plastic has been removed from acetone, it will harden again, but it takes some time. I don't recall quite how long. Acetone requires special care because it is flammable and requires adequate ventilation.

Simple green also does a decent job of loosening superglue after a few days without any harm to the plastic. So that could work to take the heads off as well. And simple green is non toxic and not flammable.

If the heads were poly-cemented on then you need to cut them off and likely do some green-stuffing to hide the cut/new-join.

Fretsaw or jewelers saw.

Both allow you to cut intricate shapes.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

scalpel them off!!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

You can use a chainsaw, axe, sword, or a nice sharp knife- Oh wait you mean models not people sorry in that case just cut them out with an exacto knife and clean up the area.


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

A friend of mine threw his min in the freezer then snapped the head off, the cold made the Superglue brittle.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you don't need to preserve the head, you can just have at it with some small wire cutters. I recommend having a pair anyway-- they're better than GW's sprue clippers, since they're generally much sturdier, harder metal. You can cut pewter with them without damaging the clippers, to boot. You can also use 'em as a vice-- just give the head a squeeze, and it'll either cut through or you can yank it off. No dirty jokes intended there, either.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

So many different ways to decapatate a poor Astartes... Decisions! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

while stripping models with nail polish remover I've noticed that it loosens up the glue too (arms come off and what not while I'm cleaning the paint off) if your not bothered about repainting them a bit dip them in head first into nail polish remover then use a knife or hard metal implement to wriggle them off (yes I just said wriggle them off) I've done it too Eldar avengers to change their positions before and worked out well.


----------

